# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Perú es el primer exportador de café orgánico en el mundo gracias a zonificación ecológica

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Gerente de Desarrollo alternativo de la Comisión Nacional para el Desarrollo y Vida sin Drogas, DEVIDA, Fernando Hurtado, manifestó que el Perú es, en este momento, el primer exportador de café orgánico en el mundo, y el segundo en cacao orgánico, debido a que se está trabajando en zonas ecológicas apropiadas para tener la calidad y la cantidad adecuadas.    De eso se trata la zonificación, consiste en orientar al agricultor, para situarse en los mejores lugares desde el punto de vista ecolóico del suelo, ubicando los microclimas que abrigan una diversidad de fauna y flora, comentó en Diálogo Ambiental.  El funcionario de DEVIDA dio estas declaraciones en el marco del Curso ・taller de Zonificación Ecológica y Económica, realizado en Satipo, Junín, con la participación de 415 representantes de los productores, organizaciones sociales, dirigentes, comerciantes, estudiantes y pobladores.  En este taller se presentaron los avances del Estudio de Zonificación Ecológica, Económica y Territorial de la provincia de Satipo, iniciado hace dos años, fecha en que el alcalde César Merea solicitó al presidente de DEVIDA, Rómulo Pizarro, apoyo para el desarrollo integral de su zona.  Hicimos un plan de desarrollo muy rápidamente y comenzamos su implementación y una de las primeras cosas que iniciamos fue la zonificación ecológica y económica de su provincia, brindando asistencia técnica y trabajando el fortalecimiento institucional, dijo Hurtado.  Detalló que la zonificación es una actividad fundamental porque para comenzar a hacer desarrollo, se debe saber cómo poner orden en la casa, dónde se debe hacer reforestación, dónde se debe sembrar cacao, café o ganadería.  Precisó que para la implementación del proyecto, DEVIDA consiguió los recursos a través del Plan de Impacto Rápido, PIR.  Hicimos un convenio con organismos ejecutores, en este caso fue con el Instituto de Investigación de la Amazonía Peruana, IIAP, que es el experto en hacer este tipo de trabajos de zonificación y le dimos los recursos para que lleven a cabo el trabajo en la provincia de Satipo.  Finalmente, Fernando Hurtado dijo que en estos momentos el trabajo se está centrando en toda la provincia de Satipo, pues es un nivel de cobertura a nivel provincial, y luego será mucho más específico, en cada una de las cuencas de la provincia. Detalló además que en la cuenca del Ene ya hay un equipo trabajando en el tema.  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.com (11/03/09)*Temas similares: Buscan tecnificar la producción de azúcar ecológica en Piura para incrementar potencial exportador Artículo: Minag: Perú es el tercer país exportador de alcachofa en el mundo Café orgánico alcanza los US$ 21.5 millones en exportaciones durante primer semestre Perú se consolida como el primer exportador mundial de banano orgánico con US$ 45.5 millones en el 2008 Perú se consolida como el primer exportador mundial de banano orgánico con US$ 45.5 millones en el 2008

----------

